# what i did today



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

went to drivers ed

got home abt 4

my neighbors then bothered me

they caught this thing:







then we watched it bury dog food and then we played with my idolo, a creo and these guys:
















then we went and collected sticks to build a house then i played with the 3 year old in the sandbox

the parents got mad at me for the following:

giving them the idea to waste dog food on domerstoids

bringing huge plant clippers into the yard and letting the 8 year old use them

feeding the 2 youngest (8 and 3) children cookies

bringing a camera into their yard

catching the 3 year old in a net

but it was fun!!


----------



## hierodula (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol, parents.  That cat looks mean dude!


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

it's 3 different ones


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice.I visited my mom in the hospital and

Made two new terrariums.

Feed my sybillia.

Planted some new sunflowers

AND DECORATED FOR HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In september.....


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like a fun day! They were upset that you brought a camera into their yard?!

Those caterpillars are awesome!!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Sep 20, 2012)

lol sounds like fun,and I agree about the caterpillars they are lovely looking!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2012)

humm, only thing I see u could of changed was the clippers, but 8 yr old should be ok.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL! What a busy day! Any time for homework?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

lol! Sounds like you had a good time. I went to school, got home

hand fed the sick idolo, misted the yellow orchids, yelled at the eggbound majuscula, fed the little majusculas, fed everything else, had my gecko jump on my nose, and took 4 hours to do my homework! &lt;_&lt; last one isn't exactly a good thing. But everything else was good!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> AND DECORATED FOR HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In september.....


That's really early for halloween, but we're starting to decorate this weekend! :lol: We get started REALLY early


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 20, 2012)

ugggg I worked all day no time to even lurk on here


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

I worked and worked and ran errands.

Boo.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> it's 3 different ones


what species are your caterpillars? They're pretty and look huge. Is it a luna?


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 20, 2012)

Must have been a fun day lol


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2012)

kotomi said:


> what species are your caterpillars? They're pretty and look huge. Is it a luna?


polyphemus


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's what I did today:

was late from bed

went to school

hated my science teacher

came home

cleaned up my sick dog's #### that was in the house

did MANY pages worth of HW

Fed my popa

misted her ooths

got a new enclosure for the sibylla

And now I'm sitting around the house FINALLY doing nothing, except for going on Mantidforum!


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 20, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> That's really early for halloween, but we're starting to decorate this weekend! :lol: We get started REALLY early


I know but I am having a party soo so yea.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Here's what I did today:
> 
> was late from bed
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rough day, what instar is the sybilla?


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Sounds like a rough day, what instar is the sybilla?


L6 i think


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, maybe he wants my trio haha


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol.... I know how u feel... Story of my life too! Lol. But yesterday it was a scorpion not a beetle.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL! Once he's adult I'll either look to sell him or get a girlfriend for him! BTW, do they fly better or worse than m. religiosa?


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably think you're weird for hanging out with little kids.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2012)

Rick said:


> Probably think you're weird for hanging out with little kids.


they r my neighbors

they r a bit more tolerant of me now

abt 2 years ago i wasnt allowed in their backyard but now they have to problem with it


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm getting ready to go to sleep for the first time in 32 hours! Waitin for iPhone 5 and a heavy college course load are keeping me busy.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 21, 2012)

I wish I could get one too!


----------

